# Ride A Neglected Bike This Weekend!



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've realized that we tend to ride the same bikes week after week,month after month. Sometimes even year after year. Kind of a hassle when a bike is 10+ deep, has a flat tire with a troublesome springer fork, or has had a spill and been to lazy to fix her up. Last night I stayed up late & dug out a few that haven't seen the light of day for some time now. 

First one out is my Mercury Pacemaker. Poor thing has been buried for close to a year. It used to be one of my favorite riders until I started picking up nice OG paint bikes. All it needs is a dusting off and some air in the tires to be ready for this weekend's Monrovia Murray Night Invasion.





Next is the ladies Jetflow. All it really needs is the headlight repaired after a B-Day bar ride mishap 2yrs ago. I've picked up a couple lights, so I should have enough parts to get her fixed up. Figure I'll swap out the fenders for a nicer set I picked up while she's out as well.




Any finally, my '36 Colson Fully Equipped Motorbike. Poor thing hasn't been ridden since last year's annual Coasters Colson Ride. Needs some attention to be a long distance rider, but all it needed was some air to get me around the block a few times last night.








So dig in and dust off a lonely bike this weekend. Treat them to a much needed ride around the park,to the Post Office or your local watering hole. Post your pics up here!


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

I like the concept of this thread. Thanks for the prompting.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

ya man


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 15, 2016)

Ride on bro ....Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

I've yet to ride the same bike twice on a Hurricane Coaster Ride and the way its going it will be 3 1/2 more years before I have to ride one twice! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 15, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I've yet to ride the same bike twice on a Hurricane Coaster Ride and the way its going it will be 3 1/2 more years before I have to ride one twice! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Sep 15, 2016)

Neat idea Mike, I will.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2016)

When you're done riding that Pacemaker, send it to me please


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2016)

Great idea Mike! I have been trying to dig out  a different bike to ride every couple weeks this summer.  Funny thing is some of them had small things wrong with them that I meant to fix that I forgot about. I would start to ride off and then, "Oh yeah....never fixed that".
I was downstairs this past weekend and thought about dragging the old color flow up to ride. I have had bad luck lately with original tires blowing out and this bike has got it's nice originals on it.  Can't find the handle bars and I removed the bat light as I was paranoid something would fall on it......all excuses not to drag it out of the hidden underground bunker[deep below Colson Command].
Then there is the 35 Ranger hanging above it that I have never ridden.  It has Goodyear Double Eagle whitewall tires on it 
 that are hard as rocks and flat as a pancake. I would love to ride this bike but somehow I just can't remove those original tires.
I have just made up my mind as I write this that this weekend I will drag the Color flo up and ride it. Will post it in this thread. 
Hope those tires hold! As for the Ranger, not ready to change them tires......just something about them I like.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2016)

I would not know where to start because I am lazy.I do like the idea behind this thread.


----------



## rickyd (Sep 15, 2016)

Funny I just came in from the shop after dusting off the 38 Colson rode it down the drive and intend to get it out for an extended ride Sunday. Great post.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 15, 2016)

Mike, those bikes look so helpless and sad.  So innocent. 

(Que deeply emotional soap opera sounding piano)

...Everyday, thousands of bikes just like these end up lost behind a shed or buried beneath piles of parts and empty beer cans. But you can help. Please, pick up the air pump.  And sponsor a neglected bike from Your garage today...


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2016)

I think I'll pull out the 59 white corvette and put some new rubber on him.front tire blew up a year ago.but after deer hunting season


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 16, 2016)

Like sands through the  hourglass, these are the bikes of our lives.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2016)

I love the idea; but I ride all the bikes I own... and a few of your's too!
I must get more bikes to neglect.....


----------



## highship (Sep 16, 2016)

I too love this idea but the only bikes getting neglected at my house are the newer mountain bikes, and I'm not going back to those...


----------



## the tinker (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok Mike , This one's for you! 
Look what I dragged outta the hidden under ground bunker[ Far below Colson Command].......
The Color Flo! The bars are on another bike, the pedals who knows where? and the bat light safely tucked away in a place only I know......to prevent Cabe member Bricycle from stealing it...Also Vincev for that matter.
This bike once belonged to collector J.R. Planck and is original as they come.
Will post this week-end in "What Bike Did You Ride Today" Thread once I get the old boy rolling.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Ok Mike , This one's for you!
> Look what I dragged outta the hidden under ground bunker[ Far below Colson Command].......
> The Color Flo! The bars are on another bike, the pedals who knows where? and the bat light safely tucked away in a place only I know......to prevent Cabe member Bricycle from stealing it...Also Vincev for that matter.
> This bike once belonged to collector J.R. Planck and is original as they come.
> Will post this week-end in "What Bike Did You Ride Today" Thread once I get the old boy rolling.View attachment 360588 View attachment 360589 View attachment 360590 View attachment 360591 View attachment 360592



LO LO LO NICE BIKE


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking good Tinker! I've been doing a lil tinkering of my own all morning. Swapped out the rusty fenders, cracked carrier reflector, straightened out the headlight and replaced the busted lens. All ready to roll for tomorrow's Foothill Flyers Ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2016)

Big thanks to pedal_junky for the parts I needed to get the headlight back up and running. This is what it looked like after my b-day bar ride 2 yrs ago:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Big thanks to pedal_junky for the parts I needed to get the headlight back up and running. This is what it looked like after my b-day bar ride 2 yrs ago:eek:
> View attachment 360627



nice bike i love the jc Higgins jet flow


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

Two neglected bikes out for a ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

Another one on the road. All evening ride on the Merc with the Foothill Flyers


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 18, 2016)

This bike is neglected by all you guys. I found this under a pile of scrap metal at the county landfill about to be melted down. Most of it was there including the original manual. This bike rides great now lets hear how much you guys think it should have been left buried.


----------



## redman007 (Sep 18, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> This bike is neglected by all you guys. I found this under a pile of scrap metal at the county landfill about to be melted down. Most of it was there including the original manual. This bike rides great now lets hear how much you guys think it should have been left buried.View attachment 361123 View attachment 361124 View attachment 361125 View attachment 361126 View attachment 361127



Now that's a pimp-cycle there....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 18, 2016)

All you need is a matching purple pimp daddy hat with a big 'ol peacock feather sticking out! Oh....and a set of white elevator shoes!  And a gold chain.......gotta have the gold chain!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> This bike is neglected by all you guys. I found this under a pile of scrap metal at the county landfill about to be melted down. Most of it was there including the original manual. This bike rides great now lets hear how much you guys think it should have been left buried.View attachment 361123 View attachment 361124 View attachment 361125 View attachment 361126 View attachment 361127




Dammit Kirk I was eating lunch. Now I have chunks all over my laptop! :eek: V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2016)

Anyone else dig out a bike from your collection that hasn't seen asphalt for a while??


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm glad YOU found it, cleaned it up, added the Sure Spin, and are riding it. Not many would.
Great Job! Love it and tell the story to everyone you can.


kirk thomas said:


> This bike is neglected by all you guys. I found this under a pile of scrap metal at the county landfill about to be melted down. Most of it was there including the original manual. This bike rides great now lets hear how much you guys think it should have been left buried.View attachment 361123 View attachment 361124 View attachment 361125 View attachment 361126 View attachment 361127


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2016)

Keep piling more crap on that Cheetos bike. After a while, maybe no one will be able to tell there's a "bike" under there. But really, more power to ya for having the nerve to ride that bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 24, 2016)

I like it.




With the right ornaments, the bike has lots of potential.


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)

Dont let then discourage ya Kirk.I have one of these classics.Have you tried to ride it with "no hands"?? Its deadly,trust me !


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Sep 25, 2016)

What a waste of a Sure Spin.


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2016)

I usually dress up when I take the Cheeto bike out looking for "ladies"..............


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

vincev said:


> I usually dress up when I take the Cheeto bike out looking for "ladies"..............View attachment 363601



Damn Vince I can see why Dave is jealous!  Hate the game not the playa... V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 5, 2016)

Bumping this up! Let's get those dusty riders back on the road again! My '41 SamSco has had a flat for some time now. It's equipped with a springer that makes removing the front wheel a bit of a chore. Gonna bite the bullet & get it on the road this weekend. Who else will join me & ride a neglected bike this weekend???


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2019)

Almost 3 years since I posted here! Pulled out a couple neglected bikes to ride this weekend. Ladies Rollfast & my Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Bumping this up! Let's get those dusty riders back on the road again! My '41 SamSco has had a flat for some time now. It's equipped with a springer that makes removing the front wheel a bit of a chore. Gonna bite the bullet & get it on the road this weekend. Who else will join me & ride a neglected bike this weekend???



Looks like I never updated this way back when. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-237#post-666180 
Swapped out a rear tube and tire on the '41 SamSco. Tried my hand at adjusting the DD with a lil help from the Rustjunkie Emergency Hotline. Took a quick test ride around town with no issues. Guess I kinda know what I'm doing


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2019)

I tend to ride Rosa and Germaine, the only reasons I'm not riding the Higgins, Tempest,  Darla and Tess at the moment is repairs are needed or I have to finish more of my Higgins.

My friend Harley is going to help me fix Darla and free the broken pedal that's stuck on Tess and I've got to go find the battery pack I want to use for the Higgins' tank, still haven't got a taillight in it, The Schwinn Cruiser is being built and Beryl's rims are still not laced and built up, darla also takes on water in the frame from the head tube for some reason and Tempest has the rumatiz as well.

But I do ride three regularly. I'd still like a front basket with enough clearance for the springer on Rosa at least as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 16, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> This bike is neglected by all you guys. I found this under a pile of scrap metal at the county landfill about to be melted down. Most of it was there including the original manual. This bike rides great now lets hear how much you guys think it should have been left buried.View attachment 361123View attachment 361124View attachment 361125View attachment 361126View attachment 361127



Man, you tricked it out enough to actually make it just about Fly.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2019)

I neglect projects.
So if something gets loose, tightens up, or falls off, that bike gets parked.
I have others to ride.
1934 Flying Cloud got out today for the 1st time in a lil' while.
It needed the seat clamp replaced.
Pretty lame excuse; but I'd rather Ride.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 17, 2019)

When I look back at old threads I see bikes I no longer have. This Higgins is one of them. I bought this bike from Robin Bridges and I know he regretted selling it to me. I get that way myself when I look back at bikes I've owned and have sold. Robin sold me this bike for 700 bucks, just as you see it, less the batwing light. I already had a nice green batwing before I bought it. He removed his light when he sold it to me. I do miss this bike. These Higgins are sharp looking. Like I said, I knew Robin regretted selling it so last fall I sold it back to him, for 700 bucks . I called him last week and before I hung up, I said, "You still got the Higgins?"  Like me, he's sold off most of his collection. He said he won't sell it. He enjoys it too much to let it go again. That's what makes this hobby fun. Bikes just kinda come and go and sometimes they make their way back home.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Another neglected bike dug out from the back of the pile. She's rideable, but I'd rather not until the loose BB joints are brazed up.


----------



## Krakatoa (Sep 17, 2019)

Lovein all this thread resurection going on lately!!

I'm going to have to drag out a few of my unused colson's & primer painted pacemakers LOL


----------



## kreika (Nov 9, 2019)

Unlocked and dusted off after a year plus hibernation. Ended up with fresh crab to boot. Not bad! 




 A


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 9, 2019)

kreika said:


> Unlocked and dusted off after a year plus hibernation. Ended up with fresh crab to boot. Not bad!
> View attachment 1093032
> 
> A



I have the hardest time trying to just keep air in the tires when I do pick out a neglected bike to ride...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's one I haven't really ridden since May of 2013. Got it out, put air in the tires, tightened a few loose spokes, a quick check ride, and hope it holds up for the ride in Charlotte tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## iceman (Nov 10, 2019)

I got this bike this summer, I just put it in the line up. Yesterday I pulled it out and aired up the tires and took for a spin. Rides great 1948 CCM


----------

